
Apple LZFSE open source reference implementation - dcohenp
https://github.com/lzfse/lzfse
======
mtanski
A more direct comparison would be with zstd. zstd started zhuff which was the
lz4 authors work of putting lz4 & FSE together.
[https://github.com/Cyan4973/zstd](https://github.com/Cyan4973/zstd)

